# Bore Snake(barrel cleaner)



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Has anyone used these, and do they do a good job?

Thanks


----------



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Was amazed with the job it does2-3 run's down the bore are all I needed. I still wire brush the chokes with a cordless drill ocassionally.

Good investment!

Mildot


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

We use the routinely on our weapons at work. I strongly recomend them. 

And as mentioned a periodic routine cleaning with regular methods and tools is probably a good idea if you do lots of shooting.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 21, 2004)

The are the cat's meow, I rarely have to run it through twice.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I like these better for shotguns 
http://secure.armorholdings.com/kleen-bore/product392.html


----------



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

The Bore Snakes are great, especially in the field. I like them so much I use them on my issued rifle and pistol (I am in the Army).


----------



## Robert Hines (Mar 26, 2008)

I am with Tank, I like the Kleen Bore a little better because it is more rigid, but the snake is easier to carry in the field.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Best idea since sliced bread...buy one and you will buy one for every pistol, rifle and shotgun you own.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Last used them yesterday when shooting targets to evaluate some new load/ bullet combos- i really like rthem esp for field use when shooting all day(re Prairie dogs)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I got one while I was away on a hunting trip because it was the only thing I could find. I love it. Works great


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I keep one in my bag it is great for a quick cleaning. I have on more than one occasion used it to make sure the bore was clear while hunting.


----------

